# Extra Charges in Bahamas



## gannab (Apr 1, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if there are extra charges per person per day in all of the timeshare resorts in the Bahamas....We stayed at Paradise Island and the extra charges were unreal.  We stayed in Freeport several years ago and cannot remember if they had the extra charges there....Has anyone experienced this or have stayed at a resort that they had no extra fees (I was told its for electric, etc)...other than their exchange fee?  Any info. would be greatly appreciated.  You can e-mail me at gannab5@charter.net if you could.  thanks so much    Judy from CT


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 1, 2006)

There is a $15/pp departure tax, but it is generally included in your airline fees. I'm not aware of any others for a timeshare. But when I stay at a hotel there are all sorts of extra fees.


----------



## iluvwdw (Apr 1, 2006)

When I stay at Harborside, I don't get charged any fees.  However, for those who RENT rooms there, the fees or out of control!!!!  12% room tax, $6 per person per day Energy Surcharge, $4 per person per day Housekeeping fee...something like that!  That adds up to be A LOT of money!!!!!!  But with my internal exchanges, I have never had to pay a cent.


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 2, 2006)

Judy, were you staying in a unit you owned, exchanged or rented from an owner? I would be surprised if you got socked with taxes is you did. If you rented from the resort, then yes, it's treated like a hotel rental and the huge taxes would apply. 

That is why the new phase (3) of Atlantis is fractionals that will be owned for three months and rented for 9 months of the year. The Bahamian government insisted on that because they wanted the room taxes they get on rentals.


----------



## boyblue (Apr 2, 2006)

According to Harborside front desk, additional charges are only applied to rentals (owners & trades are exempt).  The charges are as follows:

12% room tax applied at the resort rack rates of

1br - $600.00 per night
2br - $1,075.00 per night
3br - $1,275.00 per night

There is also a $10.00 per night per person maid & energy charge.


----------



## debraxh (Apr 2, 2006)

I believe the additional charges at Harborside are only for those who rent directly through the resort. We rented from an owner and did not pay any of that.

To the OP: were you staying at Club Land 'or?  I know they have outrageous per person/per day charges and I believe it's the only one with such charges.


----------



## gannab (Apr 3, 2006)

*Bahamas extra Charges*

Yes, we stayed at Club Land OR    That was where we paid the extra fees...did it twise too cause we liked the resort...forgot the second time about the fees until we got there.  Its really a nice resort, but just too expensive to trade into.....Thanks to you all for the helpful info.  Judy


----------



## asmart42 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Club Land 'or Charges*

We stay at the Club 2 year ago, and also found Club Land 'or charges outrageous - and not even close to what RCI stated the charges would. 

Wrote RCI to inform them of the Club's extrmely high charges  and received a very patronizing non-committal response from RCI.  RCI did not seem to care that its published information is very misleading.


----------

